# Do you use a computer?



## Breadloaf (Jul 23, 2004)

If you are in seminary or in college:

For what purposes do you use your computer, besides word processing and internet?

I have heard that some people have a software that they swear by, but I'm waiting to find out . . . 

Yours,
Breadloaf


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 23, 2004)

JK,

I'm not sure what question you are asking. I'm in seminary and use a ton of different software. What types of things are you looking to do?


----------



## Breadloaf (Jul 23, 2004)

*computer*

I've been in seminary for only a semester, and haven't needed too much software, but I haven't started in on languages yet.

I commute on my bicycle and currently own laptop that is approaching antique. 

I would like to simply purchase a palm pilot with a keyboard and word processing program, because the whole thing would weigh 12 ounces instead of 12 pounds, plus it's cheaper. But I'm wondering what kind of software I would miss out on.

Bread


----------



## fredtgreco (Jul 23, 2004)

Depends on what you want to do. If your school has wireless internet, you could not check email, go onto the web. If you use excel for things, you would not have that. Some men use a recorder program and a mike to digitally store the lectures. There are literally dozens of programs that I use for many, many different things - although rarely at school.

Having said that, there are a number of men here who do exactly what you are suggesting. If you go via bike, I would get the palm and use it for notes, and then sync it up on a laptop/desktop at home


----------



## Breadloaf (Jul 23, 2004)

Thank you. Which programs do you use for your seminary studies? I'll guess Bibleworks is one of them.

-Bread


----------



## crhoades (Jul 23, 2004)

Software to get:

This is a partial list of software that I use that I find indispensible in study. As far as computers go, look into getting a tablet pc. They're pricey but if I was in seminary I would definitely save money to get one. I've demoed one at work for a couple of months and have found it to be a delight. Especially with Microsoft One-Note.

Logos/Libronix compatible:
Original Languages Library
E4 Library
Hodges Systematic
Complete Works of Van Til
Theological Journal
Complete Works of Luther 55 vol.
Word Biblical Commentary 58 vol.
Baker New Testament Commentary (Kistemaker)
Keil & Delitsch OT Commentary
Church History Collection
Calvin Spurgeon Collection (Calvin's Institutes/Commentaries/Metropolitan Pulpit 63 vol.)
Works of John Knox
R.C. Sproul Digital Library

BibleWorks
Puritan/Reformation CD Set from Still Waters
Journal of Biblical Counseling

Ages Software: 
Works of Warfield
Works of Owen
Calvin's Works

Best/Cheapest place I've found for software: http://www.rejoicesoftware.com/all.HTM


----------



## dkicklig (Jul 23, 2004)

*Re: computer*

[quote:e3b5ea7dc1="Breadloaf"]
I would like to simply purchase a palm pilot with a keyboard and word processing program, because the whole thing would weigh 12 ounces instead of 12 pounds, plus it's cheaper. Bread[/quote:e3b5ea7dc1]

Thanks for this post, that's what I'm going to do. $30 for a Palm keyboard vs. $1000 for a laptop is a no brainer for note taking. Once I get into the languages I may break down and get a laptop.


----------

